# MY LINKY STAYS STINKY $1000 EOY



## ___- (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## de_DEVIL_tails (Mar 2, 2018)

Rip headphones thank you


----------



## Super Collie (Mar 2, 2018)

He seems excited.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Mar 2, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> He seems excited.


That's one way to put it


----------



## Begemot (Mar 2, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> He seems excited.


He seems like a sub-human profligate that deserves to be crucified upside-down, and covered in honey under the hot sun. Linkies deserve everything they get. The meme where Sergey is fucking a fish is probably true tbqh.


----------



## Sexy Potoo (Mar 2, 2018)

Is... is this kid on PHP or just weapons grade :autism: ?


----------



## Begemot (Mar 2, 2018)

Sexy Potoo said:


> Is... is this kid on PHP or just weapons grade :autism: ?


I think it might be an act or some kid that's been reading /biz/ 24 hours straight, these are all classic /biz/ memes. For some reason Chainlink (well, more likely PnD discord groups and whales)  is an utter obsession with the spergs on /biz/. There was even a video of 2 autists making cheeseburger jokes in front of Sergey Nazarov, it was cringeworthy.

Deffo a community we should monitor. I'm going to try and find the chainlink version of 'Without me' I posted in the general Cryptoshekels thread before.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Mar 2, 2018)

Stinky...no linky.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 2, 2018)

We should all imagine this kid is behind every post when reading /biz/.


----------



## lindsayfan (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## ___- (Mar 7, 2018)

chekovia said:


> I think it might be an act or some kid that's been reading /biz/ 24 hours straight, these are all classic /biz/ memes. For some reason Chainlink (well, more likely PnD discord groups and whales)  is an utter obsession with the spergs on /biz/. There was even a video of 2 autists making cheeseburger jokes in front of Sergey Nazarov, it was cringeworthy.
> 
> Deffo a community we should monitor. I'm going to try and find the chainlink version of 'Without me' I posted in the general Cryptoshekels thread before.


It unironically solves the oracle problem tho...


----------



## Begemot (Mar 7, 2018)

___- said:


> It unironically solves the oracle problem tho...


Muh smart contracts.


----------



## ___- (Mar 8, 2018)

chekovia said:


> Muh smart contracts.


god I'd get so hard if businesses started using those


----------



## Begemot (Mar 8, 2018)

___- said:


> god I'd get so hard if businesses started using those





 

 



Nah, I'm all in on silly Chinese coins like DBG and Aigang. I probably should get some chainlink just for shits and giggles.
Also found the chainlink parody of 'Without me' I posted in the crypro lolcows secetion, reposting it here, I found it /biz/ some time ago:

_I've created a monster, ‘cause nobody wants to
buy chainlink no more, they want updates, I'm chopped liver

Well, if you want updates, then this is what I'll give ya
A little bit of Rory mixed with some hard liquor

Some FOMO that'll pump this coin quicker
Than a blockfolio screenshot with all green tickers
From the normies when the trade bots aren't operating 
Cause binance is finally co-operating (heyyy!)

You waited this long, now stop debating
‘Cause Link's back, it's on the rag and ovulating
We know that you're just hating
Cause your shitcoins dump problem is complicating!

So the SEC won't let me be
Or let me be tax free, so let me see
Whales try to shut link down by pumping BTC
But it feels so empty without me

So come on don't quit, buy all the dips
Fuck that! Buy at the top and cry about it
And get ready, ‘cause these bags are about to get heavy
I just sold all my profits; fuck you, Sergey!

Now this looks like a job for me
So everybody, just FUD with me!
‘Cause we need a little controversy
‘Cause /biz/ feels so empty without me

Little hellions, kids feeling rebellious
Embarrassed their friends wont invest into Request
They start feeling deluded and helpless
'Til someone comes along on a mission and yells, "JUST"

A visionary, memes can be scary
Could start a revolution, polluting /biz/ all day
A rebel, so just let me revel and bask
In the fact that I got everyone posting link's ass

And it's a disaster, such a catastrophe
For you to see so much of my losses; are you happy?

Well, I'm back, na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na
Fix your link delima
Buy in and then I'm gonna enter over your last bid like a splinta
The center of attention, back for the winna_

_I'm interesting, the best thing in investing
Infesting in your portfolio and nesting
Testing, attention please
Feel the tension soon as normies mention me
Dump my linkies? My bags will soon be free
A nuisance, who sent? You sent for me?

Now this looks like a job for me
So everybody, just FUD with me!
‘Cause we need a little controversy
‘Cause /biz/ feels so empty without me

A tisk-it a task-it, I'll go tit for tat with
Anybody who's pumpin "this shit, that shit"
Vitalik, you can get your ass kicked
Worse than your little etherium bastards

And Rory? You can get your cuck face glory'd
You 36-year-old baldheaded fag, blow me!
You don't know me, you're too old, let go, It's over
Sergey doesn't post any FOMO!

Now let's go, just give me the signal
I'll be there with a whole list full of new cryptos
I'm dead broke, deluded but wishful
Ever since Sergey turned himself into a symbol

But sometimes the shit just seems
that /biz/ only wants to discuss me
So this must mean I'm disgusting
But it's not me, Link's just a scheme

No, I'm not the first king of controversy
But I have no intent of showing mercy
I'll crash Link's value so selfishly
And use it to get myself wealthy

(Heyyy!) There's a concept that works
Twenty million other shitcoins emerge
But no matter how many fish in the sea
It'll be so empty without me

Now this looks like a job for me
So everybody, just FUD with me!
‘Cause we need a little controversy
‘Cause /biz/ feels so empty without me_


----------

